# any info on a Hoyt reflex extreme bow



## pomiller72 (Jun 10, 2009)

I am looking at a hoyt reflex extreme bow..can anybody give me any advice. I am new to compound bows and don't want to waste my money...lol...you know..no more than I have to..

thanks in advance..


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

don't know about that model but IMO you can't go wrong with hoyt. I have a protec 2000 and love it sure it's older and a little heavier but it's a tack driver and has put two in the freezer already this year. I assume this is a used bow? If not you may want to get a used one to start with, it will save you money and get you into the sport. When buying a used bow see how the bow feels when you draw it and shoot it you have to be comfortable with the bow you choose check out the limbs for cracks as well as the cams and string also check the sight and arrow rest for any damage. You should get the bow that feels the best to you as you will get the best end results witht this.


----------

